
Show HN: Our lightning-fast take on Meetup 2.0 - hojung1996
https://www.magical.app
======
hojung1996
We're building gathr, a lightning-fast way to organize meetups. You can get
location and time recommendation, add it to everyone's calendars, and invite
everyone in less than 5 seconds.

We began building gathr because we wanted to make group events as fast and
easy to organize as possible. And this is our solution!

------
neonate
There's no way to try it out and signing up didn't work for me.

